# Có nên sử dụng bàn ăn thông minh cho gia đình



## huaminhvan (29/4/22)

Hiện nay mình thấy có khá nhiều quảng cáo về các mẫu bàn ăn thông minh có thể mở rộng, mình cũng thấy hay hay nhưng vẫn còn hơi phân vân không biết có nên sử dụng bàn ăn thông minh cho gia đình không, bạn nào đã dùng rồi cho mình xin ý kiến với.


----------



## hienphuc (29/4/22)

Nhà mình có 4 người, gian bếp cũng nhỏ nên cũng muốn mua cái bàn ăn vừa đủ. Nhưng có hôm khách tới chơi thì lại không đủ hic, nên mình cũng mới mua một em bàn thông minh về. Lúc ít người thì thu lại, có khách mời cơm tối cơm trưa thì mở ra rất tiện. Mình mua mẫu Cantara của Aconcept, mặt bàn mở ra siêu rộng. Bạn tham khảo thử nha


----------



## khanhlinh (29/4/22)

Theo mình thì nên mua, đặc biệt là những nhà đông người như nhà mình, mỗi bữa ăn khá nhiều món nên từ khi dùng bàn ăn thông minh mở ra gập lại được thì rất tiện


----------



## trangtrongtrang (29/4/22)

Mình thấy nên mua, nhà mình tuy có 3 người thôi nhưng vẫn đầu tư một chiếc bàn thông minh, vì nhiều khi khách đến chơi thì cứ mở bàn ra là có chỗ tiếp khách rộng rãi ngay


----------

